# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  خاتمة الحماية الجنائية الموضوعية للتعاملات الإلكترونية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  
*طلابي وطالباتي الأعزاء*  
*دبلوم العلوم الجنائية بكلية حقوق الزقازيق* 
*أرفقت لكم ملف powerpoint* 
*يتضمن خاتمة موضوعنا الحماية الجنائية الموضوعية للتعاملات الإلكترونية* 
*مع تمنياتي لكم بالاستفادة*  
**
*د.شيماء عطاالله*

----------


## ĦėЯǿ

> *- هناك طريقتان لمعالجة جرائم الكمبيوتر؛ تتمثل الطريقة الأولى في تطوير النصوص التقليدية لكي تتمشى مع الطبيعة الخاصة لجرائم الكمبيوتر كأن ينص المشرع على أن المال المنقول في جريمة السرقة هو كل شيء ذات طبيعة محسوسة أو غير محسوسة (حتى يشمل المعلومات) والنص – في صدد جريمة التزوير – على أن المحرر في جريمة التزوير يشمل  المحررات الإلكترونية، وهكذا بالنسبة لجريمة الإتلاف بحيث يمتد نطاق التجريم  ليشمل إتلاف بيانات الكمبيوتر. أما الطريقة الثانية والتي تتبناها بعض التشريعات المقارنة، فإنها تتمثل في  أن تورد نصوصا خاصة  لجرائم*
> *الكمبيوتر نظرا لما لها من ذاتية، وحتى لا تكون مبعثرة في نصوص متفرقة في قانون العقوبات. يُضاف إلى ذلك أن هناك من الجرائم الخاصة بالكمبيوتر ما لا تشمله النصوص العامة في قانون العقوبات؛ من ذلك جريمة التداخل وجريمة الاتجار في كلمات المرور وجريمة إرسال رسائل غير مرغوب فيها*


 
*أعتقد أن كلا من الطريقتين مكملين لبعض ولو أخذ بيهم المشرع سيتلاشى جوانب القصور التى تعيب تشريعنا فى عدم قابليه أنطباق نصوصة عل الجرائم التى تلحق التعاملات الالكترونية لأن جمود النص فى ظل التطورات الحديثة التى تلحق مجتمعنا سيكون سبب لأباحة الكثير من الأفعال رغم أن النتيجة واحدة هى نفسها ذات النتيجة المجرمة فى النصوص التقليدية ,*
*كلام كتير قوى ...*

*شكرا دكتوره شيماء عل الخاتمة الأكثر من رائعة التى أظهرت لنا مدى قصور التشريع وقدمت لنا الحلول التى يمكن بها تدارك هذا القصور لو أخذ بها المشرع مع بيان أتجاهات النظم القانونية الأخرى فى هذا الصدد .*

----------


## محمد محمود عبد السلام

خاتمة جميلة وفيها تلخيص عام للموضوع موفقة بإذن الله د. شيماء لكي  مني أجمل تحية .

----------

